# What I have understood...



## Loveisthekey (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm an 18 years old man from Latvia. I've been suffering from social anxiety since childhood. I'm an introvert person and I have difficulties to feel comfortable among large or even small groups of people. I smoked marijuana quite a lot last two years and it had much to do with increasing my already high levels of anxiety. It's now been a month since my anxiety turned into DP/DR. First weeks were horrible, I spent most of the time checking how I feel and studying my feelings. But now I've made a lot of research and looked at this with a cool head. DP/DR creates its own anxiety and when at its heights - even panic, but it's completely wrong to worry about it. I no longer worry about this state, because it should fade away on its own, when I will be able to handle my social phobia induced anxiety. And even if it doesn't happen so soon, I am sure that it will happen when I find my place in this world and live the life I've always wanted to live. I will never let this feeling impact my life. It is just a brain self-protection mechanism, nothing more, nothing less. It is not important how I feel right now, because I know that reality is reality and it's always there. It's just my way of percieving the world and it can always change. I also think that it is a chance for me and for all of you to change your lives. Even if it all seems pointless now, it's just because you are DPed. Every person wants the best for himself, it's just that you don't feel your 'person'. You must find a place in this world, set goals and dreams and when you are truly satisfied with yourself and happy - you will recover. Who knows, perhaps you already live your dream life and you just have to be aware of it again. And remember - don't blame anyone and especially yourself about how you feel. It happens for a reason and you must accept yourselves for who you are. Everyone can change themselves and lead a happy life - it is all in your hands! Love is the key, God bless!


----------

